# Doctor slang is a dying art



## curry (Sep 26, 2008)

Μόλις διάβασα ένα πολύ αστείο δημοσίευμα στο BBC, όπου ένας τύπος (γιατρός) αποφάσισε να καταγράψει μια πιο ιδιότυπη ιατρική ζαργκόν: πρόκειται για αστείους (ως και προσβλητικούς) τρόπους να αναφέρονται οι γιατροί στους ασθενείς ή στους συναδέλφους τους χρησιμοποιώντας "κώδικες".

Για παράδειγμα: 

"Departure lounge" = πτέρυγα γηριατρικής!

"Pumpkin positive": refers to the implication that a penlight shone into the patient's mouth would encounter a brain so small that the whole head would light up!

"Handbag positive": confused patient (usually elderly lady) lying on hospital bed clutching handbag!

Υπάρχουν και διάφορα αρχικά όπως UBI = Unexplained Beer Injury!

Το άρθρο θα το βρείτε εδώ.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν κι οι γιατροί εδώ πέρα κάνουν τα ίδια... έχουμε καθόλου inside information;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 26, 2008)

curry said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν κι οι γιατροί εδώ πέρα κάνουν τα ίδια...



Αν λένε λέει...Τραγικά πράγματα! Στάσου σε νοσοκομείο λίγη ώρα έξω από το γραφείο ιατρών και θα ακούσεις από πρώτο χέρι. Το «πέρνα του χερούλια» (για ανίατες περιπτώσεις) δεν είναι μόνο ανέκδοτο...


----------



## curry (Sep 26, 2008)

Μπρρρρ.... και να σκεφτείς ότι είπα να βάλω το CTD = Circling the Drain (a patient expected to die soon) αλλά είπα να μην το κάνω μακάβριο το νήμα. Αλλά μια που είπες για τα χερούλια, βρήκαμε την (περίπου) αντίστοιχη έκφραση στα αγγλικά, αν μη τι άλλο...


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2008)

Ξεκαρδίστηκα με πολλά (κοινώς, με άκουσαν σ' όλο το σπίτι), αλλά εκείνο το GROLIES (Guardian Reader Of Low Intelligence in Ethnic Skirt) είναι το αγγλικό χιούμορ που με κάνει να τους αγαπώ αυτούς τους ανθρώπους.


----------



## curry (Sep 26, 2008)

Μα δεν είναι υπέροχοι; Αμέσως ζωντανεύει η εικόνα στο μυαλό σου!

Προσωπικά, ξετρελάθηκα με το handbag positive!


----------

